# my 63 ariens UPDATE



## mrjgc (Sep 22, 2015)

hi all
i want to thank everyone for your help and comments about my 63 or maybe 64 ariens
i have gone over the engine yesterday and it's trashed
i have removed the engine
these are the final pictures of her(still worth the 10 bucks without the engine)
before tear down for sanding and paint and any other repairs needed
the ariens decal is not too bad and will mask before painting
i think i will need to replace the seals and gasket on the gear case and maybe new bearings
i will remove the bottom cover and check out the inner workings today
about engine, people on here are saying to get a $100 harbor freight engine
but i don't know, will worried about it next year
for now i a,m getting the murray ready for winter


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you don't like the Honda clone get a real Honda. Ill let the cat out of the bag. There are plenty of pressure washers out there for cheap money with dead pumps. A good amount of them are equipped with Honda's around the 6 horse range. Just a consideration.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Predator is cheap and fairly easy, another used Tec would be a nice touch.

It's your machine and luckily you have the Murray to get you through the winter so you have lots of time to look around for a used Tec or a broken blower with a good engine you could use or start putting together a list of things you'll need for the Predator conversion.

I'm in the same boat as I have one with a ventilated block. Will be curious to see which way you go.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, a Honda would be a really good choice too. 

Didn't think of that :banghead:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I've done the Honda motor thing once with great results, but the path of least resistance is most likely a similar Tecumseh engine off another snowblower.

I'd keep an eye on Craigslist for someone selling an engine, or a basket-case snowblower for short money with a good engine you could use.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a possible donor machine just listed as a freebie on Craigslist
Older Ariens Sno-Thro Model #10995 FREE


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The issue with pressure washer engines is they usually have a tapered shaft like generators.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe I have been getting lucky. The three engines I've had all been straight and keyed 3/4 shafts. 1 Briggs and 2 Honda's.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

what kind of power washers are you buying?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

One was an older gray in color Craftsman. I have also have a 6 hp Honda in a Troy Bilt unit in my shed waiting for a doner blower as we speak. I'm trying to post a pic from my Google gallery. But keep getting an error occurred while uploading. I did notice the newer washer come with a vertical mower style engine.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Here is one.


----------



## mrjgc (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks guys for the input
didn't think about the busted presser washers 
will keep an eye out for them too
i have plenty of time to find a motor
thing won't be done till next year


----------



## AndyW (Mar 10, 2015)

As far as the HF Predator engines go, I replaced an old Tec with a 6.5 HP Predator on a Troy Bilt tiller and so far I'm very pleased with it.


----------

